

Show HN: iPad Cases tested with accelerometers and strain gauges - vectran
http://www.indiegogo.com/fullstop/x/1386050

======
vectran
Hey folks,

We've been working on this for the last 12 months. It all started by repairing
a few too many dropped iPads and thought we could make a better protection
system for iPad.

We followed a engineering design process which started by dropping iPads
thousands of times and measuring the results with accelerometers, strain
gauges and load cells before proceeding to design our protective product.

Any feedback is appreciated!

